# [solved]Umzug auf anderen Prozessortyp und Mainboard

## buthus

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich möchte/bin mit einem bestehendem Gentoo-System auf einen anderen PC umsteigen.

Das System kommt von einem Intel Pentium 4 und soll auf ein Dual-Xeon System, dazu habe ich die Platten aus dem P4-Rechner in den Xeon-Rechner eingebaut (diese sollen auch da bleiben), hab die fstab entsprechend angepasst und dachte mir nun muss ich nur noch den Kernel neu kompilieren, da ich den Soundkartentreiber wie auch den Netzwerktreiber immer im Kernel kompiliert hatte.

Allerdings, ist es anscheinend doch nicht so einfach, der Xeon-Rechner bootet zwar, allerdings hat er kein Netzwerk wie auch Sound (hatte ich ja erwartet),

aber sobald XDM Starten will und eigentlich kurz der Nvidia-Bildschirm (die Grafikkarte ist ebenfalls aus dem P4-Rechner) kommt, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und der Rechner friert ein.

Ich kann auch nicht per Strg+Alt+F1...0 die Konsolen wechseln das System ist tot. Daher habe ich jetzt erstmal den Autostart von xdm deaktiviert und wollte mich um das Netzwerk kümmern. Der Xeon hat eine Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5703X Chip auf dem Mainboard, aber ich kann diesen nicht dazu überreden zu funktionieren. Weder wenn ich den (tg3) Treiber in den Kernel kompiliere oder als Modul nachlade (das nachladen funktioniert) die Karte kann nicht gefunden werden (per lspci ist sie sichtbar).

Achso, immer wenns gekracht hat, habe ich das System mit der LiveCD (2008-r1) betreten mit dieser funktioniert alles.

Ich hab die Kiste jetzt abgeschaltet, hab kein Bock mehr. Aber wenn mir einer von euch einen Tipp geben könnte, könnte morgen ja vielleicht ein guter Tag werden.

Bin wirklich für jeden Hinweis dankbar! Vielen Dank schon mal!Last edited by buthus on Sat May 02, 2009 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich würde auf dem alten System erst einmal die "CFLAGS" so anpassen das beide Prozesoren damit

klar kommen und alles neu compilieren und Kernel neu bauen.

Danach Platte umbauen "CFLAGS" auf den neuen Prozessor anpassen und neu bauen. So bin Ich

mit meinem Gentoo vor ca. 4 Jahren problemlos "umgezogen". Viel Glück.

MfG

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Hallo,

Ist die Grafikkarte eine AGP-Karte? Dann sichere Dir doch mal deine xorg.conf weg nach xorg.conf.bak oder so und bau Dir eine neue. Vielleicht stehen dort in der "Section Device" noch irgendwelche Optionen bezüglich AGP, die sich mit dem neuen System nicht vertragen. Oder Du hast in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia (falls vorhanden) Optionen für das nvidia-Kernelmodul angegeben. Im Zweifelsfall erst mal in der xorg.conf den vesa-Treiber versuchen.

Gruß

HeadbangingMan

----------

## buthus

Guten Morgen,

danke für eure Antworten.  Könnten die oben genannten Probleme mit den CFLAGS zusammenhängen?

Wo finde ich eine Tabelle o.ä. für die CFLAGS die ich nutzen muss?

Ja ich nutze eine AGP Grafikkarte, ich werde das mit der Xorg.conf mal versuchen.

Vielen Dank!

EDIT:

Hab im Netz folgendes gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> Xeon w/o EM64T
> 
> vendor_id  : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family  : 15
> ...

 

Das sind ja quasi die Gleichen wie bei meinem P4, gibt es sonst noch etwas zu ändern?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> danke für eure Antworten.  Könnten die oben genannten Probleme mit den CFLAGS zusammenhängen?
> 
> Wo finde ich eine Tabelle o.ä. für die CFLAGS die ich nutzen muss?

 

Einen Tabellen findest du hier.

Wenn der neue Prozessor die gleichen CFLAGS braucht wie der alte hast du natürlich Glück

und kannst mein erstes Post ignorieren.

MfG

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

Danke! Ich mache jetzt trotzdem mal ein 

```
emerge -e System
```

 und dann mal weiter sehen...

Grüße

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

also emerge -e System ist fertig, hab auch den Kernel neu kompiliert aber leider lässt sich die Netzwerkkarte immer noch nicht starten...

----------

## Max Steel

Du musst die /etc/udev/rules.d/??-persistent-net.rules ändern.

Und zwar den Eintrag für eth0 (alte Karte) löschen und den neuen Eintrag für die neue Karte von eth1 auf eth0 umstellen, dann sollte dein Netzwerk wieder starten.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

@Max Steel: Vielen Dank! Jetzt läuft es problemlos.   :Very Happy: 

So nun fehlen noch Sound und Grafik.

Gibt es eine ähnliche Datei wo vielleicht der Soundchip hinterlegt ist?

Zum xorg, es gab doch mal etwas um sich eine xorg.conf automatisch generieren zu lassen, oder täusche ich mich da?

Danke!

EDIT: Sound hat sich erledigt. Treiber war nicht geladen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Max Steel

Es gibt z.B. X -configure

oder nvidia-xconfig für nvidia Karten

ati-config oder so ähnlich gibt es glaub ich auch noch, kenn ich aber persönlich nicht.

Auf alle Fälle würde ich die xorg.conf danach nochmal händisch überprüfen, grad die Devices, Screens und Card Sections.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

so nun läuft alles wieder. Vielen Dank an alle und vor allem an Max Steel!

Grüße

----------

